# Mosquito walleye



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Very little walleye reports. I tried with a couple other buddies on boats and no luck. We usually do well at night this time of year. Spawn over? Early spawn with no ice this year? Temp was 48 tonight.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

litman24 said:


> Very little walleye reports. I tried with a couple other buddies on boats and no luck. We usually do well at night this time of year. Spawn over? Early spawn with no ice this year?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Last night causeway, spawn is on now...


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bass knuckles said:


> Last night causeway, spawn is on now...


maybe I just hit the wrong night...... I use the same lure in different colors. Thanks


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I was up their today as well. Beautiful day on the lake. I had 48 degrees on my graph as well. I tried the north end, but didn't have any luck. Got down to the causeway bridge and my graph lit up. So I threw on a vibe to see what may happen. Had a couple of small 6" crappie take it. Then put on a jig and minnow and threw it around the cement pillars. Caught 4 walleye which was great. Only problem is they were all about 9" long. lol 
Tried going to points and fish from 8' in toward shore to 3'. Never had one hit. Tried many presentations but nothing worked. Where are those buggers at?


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Buddy has caught 3 wading...all females ...all spawned out... and 2 of the 3 had 4-6 inch perch in belly.
Why no males?
Any reports of how ODNR did with the nets? Are the nets still in water?
I would think nets would go in trying to time the spawn. 
Another thing that's happening last few years is that we do not catch any short walleye. Is that result of a couple bad years of walleye fry surviving?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,ve noticed over the last ten years little to none small eyes in the 4 to 6in range.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> I,ve noticed over the last ten years little to none small eyes in the 4 to 6in range.


Look at my post above. I caught 4 that were about 9" long and I was marking a ton of them. Right below the causeway bridge. They were flat to the bottom. I was using a hair jig and snagged everyone of them. And lost 2 or 3 more as well. I wasn't trying to snag them. I would just lift up and their would be weight on my line so I would set the hook. I guess that is how thick they were down their.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

What I gather is natural reproduction is taking place? Idk...


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Bass knuckles said:


> Last night causeway, spawn is on now...


Nice!

Were you hillbilly trolling that Rapala?


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Anybody catching any jigging yet?


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good to see some under size walleye.


----------

